
The Exceptional Server – Another Erlang Battle-Story - elbrujohalcon
https://medium.com/@elbrujohalcon/the-exceptional-server-abe9016ebe75#.gh267ihus
======
bandris
Nice investigation into how exceptions in gen_servers are handled with
surprising result.

At least I believe most Erlang developers will find it surprising.

